# Need Dimension Of Logan 10" Tailstock



## BlwnGazkit (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm trying to source a tailstock that will fit my 10" Rockwell lathe and from photos it appears the Logan 10" tailstocks look very close.

I'm hoping someone can grab the dimensions of the base, how wide frm center of V the edges. 

I also need the center height, or close to it.

Thanks!


----------



## Redlineman (Mar 5, 2015)

3.5" from the center of the V to the center of the flat way. 5.90" height to the tip of my pin point center.


----------



## BlwnGazkit (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks!

Is that 5.90" measured from the flat way to the center of the quill?  This morning I saw an old post where Scott Logan said the center height on a Logan 10" was 5.25" so I'm confused a bit.

This is my first step into lathes & machining so I'm not surprised I'm getting twisted here!

The width of a Logan tailstock seems perfect for the Rockwell, but the height is a concern.  I think I measured mine as 5.25" but I can't find my notes and will have to re-measure it.  There are a few Logan tailstocks on Ebay but I don't really want to buy one and then find it can't easily be made to fit.  That's why I'm asking here.


----------



## Redlineman (Mar 5, 2015)

i measured it sitting on my surface plate. Its possible i misread the scale. I'll measure again when i get home.

Rreporting live from Brockville, Ontario.


----------



## eoneal (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is a diagram.  Hope this helps.


----------



## MBfrontier (Jan 23, 2016)

From the Logan Website about sizes of steady rests which references the measurement from the flat of the way to the centerline of the steady rest.

"One way to check is the height from the flat to the center line of the Steady.  The heights are:

Logan 10” Lathe – 5-1/4”
Logan 11” Lathe – 5-9/16”
Logan 12” Lathe – 6-1/8”"

This info can be found here:
http://lathe.com/faq/index.html#_Toc95180292


----------

